# On the Jeremy Kyle in the USA Show, a BS & WS met



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I did not see all of the segment, but a woman had gone on holiday to California with her cousin. And had stopped off in Nevada and, (whoops!) got married to her cousin. (As you do)

Her family were all furious that she left her husband and her son without even saying goodbye to them.

Her son (17) was on the show and was heartbroken by what had happened.

His mother had him when she was 13. And had suffered a terribly abusive childhood, including sexual abuse.

Her sister was on the set with her and the WS was Ms Entitlement personified. She wore a hard face.

She sneered her way through the segment and really got Jeremy Kyle (a UK TV personality/presenter) riled up.

The audience were not favourably disposed toward her.

Then Jeremy said: "Now your husband Alan is going to come on."

It was at this point that I realised this was going to be getting very interesting real soon. Because when she looked at her husband when he came on the set, she crumbled. The look that crossed her face and he eyes was one of pure 100 percent guilt and "OMG, what have I done?"

She carried on with the "Don't I deserve happiness?" line, until her husband said in a quiet, reasonable voice: "Well, what about you? ARE you happy now?" When she did not respond, he said: "Well... ARE you?" Her reply was: "No." She then started to cry.

He then asked a question that, although the audience made the noise Scooby Doo makes when he is startled, did not really come as a surprise to me. (I had clocked her expression, also spent time here on TAM )

The question he asked was (again, gently, but firmly put): "Who do you love?"

Her answer was: "you." And lots of tears.

Now, this could be a false recovery, but it all came down to the fact that she said she felt unloved and did the cousin put the make on her? Who knows? It's not unlikely.

Because, as a man, I can say that some men DO smell blood in the water of a relationship and will act like sharks.

Afterwards they had a chat between Jeremy and the show's counsellor about signs of cheating by your spouse.

It was like reading multiple threads here!

The husband was a big guy, with a solid biker vibe about him. He wore a nifty black leather hat.

Even before the segment was over, she said she would divorce the cousin.

I hope it works out for them.

Maybe he is here at TAM?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

If she was already married, wouldn't her marriage to her cousin be invalid?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> If she was already married, wouldn't her marriage to her cousin be invalid?


That's what I wondered, but I thought maybe she and Alan were common law spouses? (Which I have no problem with, btw.)

That would fit with the situation when she went on vacation to California with her cousin and ended up marrying him.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

No incest taboos?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BigLiam said:


> No incest taboos?


That was the main beef with her family who were disgusted that they'd got married.

Apparently it came as a hell of a shock to everyone, not just her husband and son.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

BigLiam said:


> No incest taboos?


Believe it or not, Liam, there ARE states where it is perfectly legal to marry your 1st cousin... odd, I know. I did know a couple who married who were 1st cousins. They divorced. Can you imagine family reunions? And their poor kids....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Believe it or not, Liam, there ARE states where it is perfectly legal to marry your 1st cousin... odd, I know. I did know a couple who married who were 1st cousins. They divorced. Can you imagine family reunions? And their poor kids....


From their accents, I surmised they were from one of the Southern States.

Oddly enough, when her husband came on the set, she changed. It was as if she blossomed. The hard look disappeared and she seemed to become, for want of a better word, prettier. 

She also made up with her son, too.

Clearly the sex abuse as a child was still damaging her ability to have any meaningful relationships 20 years later. So sad the damage these people do.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Interesting... I wonder if this segment is on youtube?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> Interesting... I wonder if this segment is on youtube?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not sure. But here's the USA site This Week » 11/29 » Jeremy Kyle


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

> From their accents, I surmised they were from one of the Southern States.


Geez, why does it always have to be my people that do most of that kinda thing.....lol

Hiding my Southern roots fo sho now........:rofl:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> Geez, why does it always have to be my people that do most of that kinda thing.....lol
> 
> Hiding my Southern roots fo sho now........:rofl:


Well, I believe in KY & TN it is legal...(Apparently, NV as well )
Why they needed to go to NV, I can't say... but it really is funny/odd.

Oh, and Pidge? You know: you can take the girl outta the South, but ya can't take the South outta the girl. 
Not from the South, but have plenty of relatives/friends who have lived there. LOL


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Actually a woman with a Southern USA accent sounds really neat, to me! To me it is exotic!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Well, I believe in KY & TN it is legal...(Apparently, NV as well )
> Why they needed to go to NV, I can't say... but it really is funny/odd.


They were only on vacation, and he convinced her to marry him. The cad! :soapbox:


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Well, I believe in KY & TN it is legal...(Apparently, NV as well )
> Why they needed to go to NV, I can't say... but it really is funny/odd.
> 
> Oh, and Pidge? You know: you can take the girl outta the South, but ya can't take the South outta the girl.
> Not from the South, but have plenty of relatives/friends who have lived there. LOL


It's always those, TN, KY and AR people........lol Those of us from GA stay away from familial love.............:rofl:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Actually a woman with a Southern USA accent sounds really neat, to me! To me it is exotic!


LMAO! I have said the same to a few of my girl friends regarding Brits and Aussies!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Actually a woman with a Southern USA accent sounds really neat, to me! To me it is exotic!


British people have the best accent! Everything said in a British accent sounds intelligent.

Southerners, well, we have to defend our intelligence. I lose like 20-30 IQ points in people's eyes when I speak, I swear......lol


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> LMAO! I have said the same to a few of my girl friends regarding Brits and Aussies!


Aussies, Scots and Irish.....RAWR!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> Aussies, Scots and Irish.....RAWR!


Love that we are now turning this to accents LOL. So, I also like Latin, usually like Peru, Costa Rica, Brazil... Hubby laughs at me when we're watching movies where the characters are speaking Portuguese or Spanish....the thick accent. Yea, I wish he spoke Spanish. *sigh*.... Oh! German too. Don't ask, I don't understand that one myself LOL

The funny thing about accents. Since i was born and raised in Michigan, I have had the opportunity to meet many Canadians over the years, not just online, but face to face. Online talking has been a big help there as well lol. But, you know how so many tease Canadians about how they say certain words (the word 'about' comes to mind)? Yea.... I do that without thinking. I've never been to Canada, but I could fit in, I think. 

Oh, and I affectionately refer to my Canadian friends as 'Canucks'... they know I mean nothing bad by it. I know some get riled by the term, but my friends just laugh.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

German accent? Gawd, I am of German/Irish descent and I am glad of my inability to speak German. They always sound like they are hacking something up......lol Such a "guttural" language.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> German accent? Gawd, I am of German/Irish descent and I am glad of my inability to speak German. They always sound like they are hacking something up......lol Such a "guttural" language.


Haha maybe that's the appeal for me? IDK. Oh, Irish/Polish here. 

Hubby is Hungarian/Russian/Jewish(Israeli)... Maybe the Hungarian is the appeal to German? :scratchhead:


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

> From their accents, I surmised they were from one of the Southern States.


Cue: Dueling Banjos Deliverance - YouTube


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

so...
back to the story at hand, 
is he the UK version of jerry springer?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> so...
> back to the story at hand,
> is he the UK version of jerry springer?


:lol: I went to the site Matt linked....it would appear he is a British Jerry Springer/Maury Povich.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> :lol: I went to the site Matt linked....it would appear he is a British Jerry Springer/Maury Povich.


I'm leaning more toward Maury, tbh. With a hint of Dr. Phil thrown in lol. But yea, tabloid talk show for sure. Oh, the episode originally aired January 9th.... I searched for it specifically


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> so...
> back to the story at hand,
> is he the UK version of jerry springer?


To an extent, maybe more like Maury?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

So anyone else who saw it? Do you think they have a chance? I hope they do, but I have doubts...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> So anyone else who saw it? Do you think they have a chance? I hope they do, but I have doubts...


Unfortunately, it's only a small clip on there... did a search on youtube, but nothing there. Did see a clip of some guy who beat the sh!t out of his girlfriend and even spanked/hit his 11 month old baby. Jeremy got up in this a**hole's face... I was ready to jump thru the screen and hug Jeremy at that point! 

Still searching for the actual episode/full clip of the cousin episode tho.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i dont put much into those shows.
they dont call it 'sensational' tv for nothing.

doesnt appear if that were a true story it would be a legal marriage.

State Laws Regarding Marriages Between First Cousins

looks like southern wifes state of north carolina is the only state to allow unrestricted first cousin marriage.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i dont put much into those shows.
> they dont call it 'sensational' tv for nothing.
> 
> doesnt appear if that were a true story it would be a legal marriage.
> ...


Actually, the part I saw of the show never said First Cousins, just Cousins.


----------

